# First Jointed/Carved Bait



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just finished this bait...my first jointed bait, which I carved in the gill detail as well...technically I am not finished...I want your suggestions before I finish...the black side bars have no clear coat yet so they can stay or go...how would you do it...keep them or go with just green sides? I will finish based on your comments, so let me know. I also carved out the eye sockets and glued in faceted beads, which really flash some nice colors tilted in the light...it is made from spanish cedar and has a full through wire construction, weighs 2.2 ozs before hooks and should run about 2-5 feet deep. So let me know your thoughts on the side bars...keep them or wipe them off? Thanks.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I like the bars on the sides. 

Nice carving also and I like those eyes.

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Fug,

I like it....keep the bars, you need some kind of contrast on the sides.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like this and I'd keep the bars.

I noticed that you found an excellent piece of netting for this one. It is a finer netting and seems to have a second almost diamond shape engraved in the pattern also. It does a lot for this bait and the fine scaling enhances the eyes...and those gems you inlaid are cool.

You're rockin, Fugie!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome job fug, keep the bars , like RJ says nice contrast

Etch


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Great looking bait, keep the side bars they add some zing.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I put the final clear coat on tonight and with a unanimous "yes" to the bars, they stayed. Actually I wiped them off and repainted them because I marred a few while gluing the lip in place. I would post the finished product, but it really looks much like the pics below! Thanks for the input and your comments!

Vince, The netting was quite a surprise...I liked the look when I saw it in the store (I spend my lunches at the fabric stores now) due to the little areas where it was bunched, but when I took it off after painting, like you said, it presents an almost snake skin look...I will be using it again!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

It's funny how things go, my wife wonders why I am looking at lace patterns on ebay....lol

Rod


----------

